# Pets4home scams



## Labradoodleman (May 2, 2020)

Hi everyone. New to here as doing a bit of research and came across this site.
About 4 weeks ago we (probably stupidly) put a deposit of £200 down on a labradoodle puppy that we saw advertised on Pets4homes. The advert looked legit and the initial communication with the seller seemed fine. Ever though in the very early stages of lockdown we were offered the chance to go and see the puppies or see via facetime, etc. Not wanting to break the rules my partner saw them first and then in another facetime call we both saw them. 9 in total with about 5 sold and a reserve on 1. Another phonecall and we said yes as although hesitant we had seen the women, her young children and all the puppies. She agreed to seen update photos every time weeks are puppies wouldn't be available to collect until early May. As promised, photos arrived two weeks later of the puppies looking bigger, etc. Then nothing! Left it a few days after the two weeks and tried contacting the seller and no reply. Didn't answer text messages or phonecalls from a different number nor a no caller ID number. Then phone started going straight to answer phone, but has since started ringing again but again no one answers.
Anyone else had this problem? We are in hertfordshire and seller was local to us. Seems like we've been scammed and luckily got numerous family members in the police who are looking into it. Any feedback would be appreciated.
Many thanks LDM


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

Have you reported it To Pets4 Home.


----------



## Labradoodleman (May 2, 2020)

Yes that’s the first thing we did. But she has cancelled her profile with them so they sent us the usual, shouldn’t have paid a deposit, etc which we know we shouldn’t have.
We have found out more about her, where she works, lives, etc. Passing all the info over to fraud dept of Essex police, HMRC (obv dealings one some cash industries that I bet aren’t declared), making a claim against her in small claims court to get a ccj against her to. Messed with the wrong people.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

A suggestion that we got from trading standards a few years ago was to prepare the documents for the small claims court, but prior to lodging it, send the person a copy ”as a courtesy”. They might respond and save you the trouble and cost of actually doing it. It certainly worked for us.


----------



## Labradoodleman (May 2, 2020)

Good idea. We've got the police working on it at the moment but will consider this. Would like to go through with the CCJ so it messes up their credit file as a punishment as well as any police charges.


----------

